# world of goo display error



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know why, but when i load the world of goo game or demo, my monitor starts flashing in the middle of the screen "out of range, display error". nothing is wrong with the game it looks great but that flashing box in the middle is annoying.
how do i get rid of it?

-aaron


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Out of range usually means the monitor is unable to display the selected resolution/refresh rate.
Try turning either of those down a notch or two in the game (if you can) and see if that gets rid of the problem.


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm not exactly sure how to do that because I can't go to properties and do it, and there are no in game settings for it


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most games have a file with the extension .ini (icon is usually a notepad icon with a yellow wheel cog). You can open these up with notepad and change the in-game settings like the resolution etc.


----------



## rmourar (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I had the same problem, then I found this http://www.mademan.com/mm/10-world-goo-hints-and-tips.html , use the second tip, change the resolution in the file C:\Program Files\WorldOfGoo\properties\config.txt and it's done!!!
Hope it helps, saved me!!:wink:


----------

